# mushroom coral growth



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here is muchrooms after 4 months of medicore growth..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

shrooms looking good. YOu might try some turbos and ascestra to get rid of your hair algea, if you dont have them already.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats alot of fuckin GHA


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

lookin good dude i wish i was smart enough to get a slatwater tank goin


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

jiggy said:


> thats alot of fuckin GHA


Whats that about? Keep it on topic.
Nice shrooms BTW


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they did grow very well for you.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

r those zoas or feather dusters growing next to the shrooms


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> r those zoas or feather dusters growing next to the shrooms


its a little cluster of feathers and to the left of that is some kind of glass anenome i think..

this is from my buddies 10 gallon nano that he gave to his bro after he moved to cali, the tank has been a mess since he left it. For the first three months the light was broken since he broke the bulb the day before he left, there were no water changes or fills so the water was half way down and soupy but everythign but his shrimp survived the neglect.. now his brother has it and ive tried to show him a million times to learn about this stuff on reef central or the nano reef site but he doesnt do any research and just ask teh same questions over and over. he took three or four piece of LR out that had differnt mushrooms and zoos on it and let them dry up and die, ive told him a million times to get more snails and crabs for it to help the hair algea problems but he seems to think keeping the light off is a better solution.. its a mess but those mushrooms are doing pretty good aside from all the complications..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh sorry jiggy I just figured it out. LOl Green hair algae.
I thought you were calling him something. LOL


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its reefcentral talk.. lol


----------

